# Glo Bible



## PresbyDane (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey I have just ordered this and it looks really good.

Please let me know what you think, especially if you own it yourself.

Glo Bible: An Interactive Bible


----------



## jawyman (Mar 25, 2011)

Has Zondervan updated GLO with the new version of the NIV. The program looks cool, but that NIV makes me shy away from it.


----------



## E Nomine (Mar 25, 2011)

Isn't the GLO Bible software replete with images of Christ?


----------



## jawyman (Mar 26, 2011)

E Nomine said:


> Isn't the GLO Bible software replete with images of Christ?


 
Yes, GLO absolutely comes replete with wonderful images of Christ (said very sarcastically).


----------



## Skyler (Mar 26, 2011)

Is the sarcasm on the "absolutely" or the "wonderful"? I can't tell.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 26, 2011)

Skyler said:


> Is the sarcasm on the "absolutely" or the "wonderful"? I can't tell.


 
Is this whole thread sarcastic? I can't tell.


That actually looks pretty cool.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 26, 2011)

No, I was actually being serious for once. I'm trying to decipher Jeff's sentence. It's like the sarcastic equivalent of a double negative.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 26, 2011)

From what I know of Jeff, the absolutely is 100% serious, and the wonderful is 100% sarcastic...


----------

